# Bushnell Pro T50L AAA pocket light.



## C.M.S (Mar 1, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/I8w1Aqc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/diLzc0G.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/UveKWb0.jpg

apears to be a rock solid pocket EDC for $15 at Walmart .


----------



## dc38 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you run a quick runtime test to validate the 2.25hr claim on an AAA?


----------



## Ryp (Mar 1, 2015)

I believe this should be in the Budget Lights section.


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 1, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Can you run a quick runtime test to validate the 2.25hr claim on an AAA?




I will tomorrow eve .

and I will add that the beam pattern is on the floody side with a pleasant NW tint .


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 2, 2015)

How long is it thing ?


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 2, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> How long is it thing ?



Close to 88mm , fat part of the head is 20mm diameter , tube is 15mm . It has a nice robust feel and a nice matte finish .
im just wondering why the Bushnell website doesn't show the light but two lacal walmarts have these plus larger "pro" series flashlights .


----------



## Norm (Mar 2, 2015)

Ryp said:


> I believe this should be in the Budget Lights section.


It is now  - Norm


----------



## DaveG (Mar 2, 2015)

Have to check it out,I have the 1-aa, 3 color model from WM,no problems yet with it.


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 2, 2015)

Ryp said:


> I believe this should be in the Budget Lights section.




I believe all the sub 20 dollor pocket lights belong here then , fenix , nitecore , ect ect .. Cough cough.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 3, 2015)

But we really like those brands. I think maglite just _barely_ makes the cut. Grandfathered in probably, legacy clause style.

nice one anyway, thanks for sharing. I've liked the looks of this line, and have also noticed they're not on bushnell's site for whatever reason. Btw did you notice any other single output single cell bushnells like this one, particularly aa.


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 3, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> But we really like those brands. I think maglite just _barely_ makes the cut. Grandfathered in probably, legacy clause style.
> 
> nice one anyway, thanks for sharing. I've liked the looks of this line, and have also noticed they're not on bushnell's site for whatever reason. Btw did you notice any other single output single cell bushnells like this one, particularly aa.



That particular one was the only single AAA I've seen . It was just this previous weekend I noticed that pro light . So maybe a brand new line ??


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't see any of these 2 Sunday's ago, but there were three models from this 'Pro' line on my local WM shelves this past Saturday, single AAA, dual AAA, & a 3-mode (high/low/strobe) dual CR123A model for ~$30 

So far, the dual CR123A light is the only one I can find on the Walmart website.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 3, 2015)

chaosdsm said:


> I didn't see any of these 2 Sunday's ago, but there were three models from this 'Pro' line on my local WM shelves this past Saturday, single AAA,* single AA*, & a 3-mode (high/low/strobe) dual CR123A model for ~$30
> 
> So far, the dual CR123A light is the only one I can find on the Walmart website,



Nice, was the single aa also a one mode like this one?


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 3, 2015)

Didn't really check out the AA model, just glanced at it, so I'm not 100%, but I believe that it is.

EDIT: should have looked harder, though honestly, I'm not really interested in any 1xAA lights... it wasn't a 1xAA it was a 2xAAA that was hanging behind a paper shelf label for a Bushnell Rubicon 1xAA doh... I saw the Bushnell name & 1xAA next to the 1xAAA & assumed it was also a Bushnell Pro.


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll have to see if the dual 123 apears at my WM , sounds like something worth getting . The AAA is impressive , grab it if you see it , both walmarts only had two on the shelves , maybe not a high stock item .


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops... what I thought was a Bushnell Pro 1xAA was actually a Bushnell Pro 2xAAA behind a paper shelf label for a Bushnell Rubicon 1x AA light  and today the one dual 123 they had is gone. 

They only had two of the single AAA (of which I grabbed one), and one of the 2xAAA which is $19.99

Snapped a couple shots with my phone while I was in WM.












And here's the one I purchased Vs a Mini-Maglite Pro LED & a protected 18650


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't have an accurate way of measuring runtime to 50%. So instead, I ran this little puppy with the included Duracell AAA copper top for 4 hours after I got home last night until I went to bed. I estimate that it still had about 8-10 lumens output before I turned it off (way brighter than my SRT7 at lowest output), more than enough to walk through a dark house. 

This morning, I turned it on again, & output was back up near full, and after 30 minutes, it's now back down to about the 8-10 lumen level. 

Wonder if it'll handle the Soshine LiFePO4 10440's....


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 4, 2015)

chaosdsm said:


> Don't have an accurate way of measuring runtime to 50%. So instead, I ran this little puppy with the included Duracell AAA copper top for 4 hours after I got home last night until I went to bed. I estimate that it still had about 8-10 lumens output before I turned it off (way brighter than my SRT7 at lowest output), more than enough to walk through a dark house.
> 
> This morning, I turned it on again, & output was back up near full, and after 30 minutes, it's now back down to about the 8-10 lumen level.
> 
> Wonder if it'll handle the Soshine LiFePO4 10440's....


 That's some good runtime , the more I use mine the more I'm impressed , the 2xcr123 is next on my list .


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 4, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Nice, was the single aa also a one mode like this one?





chaosdsm said:


> Didn't really check out the AA model, just glanced at it, so I'm not 100%, but I believe that it is.
> EDIT: should have looked harder, though honestly, I'm not really interested in any 1xAA lights... it wasn't a 1xAA it was a 2xAAA that was hanging behind a paper shelf label for a Bushnell Rubicon 1xAA doh... I saw the Bushnell name & 1xAA next to the 1xAAA & assumed it was also a Bushnell Pro.



I've got the AAx1 version of that Bushnell. It feels really quality on the outside, but the tail threads on mine are every so slightly loose. It doesn't affect usage at all. I actually like it a lot.

The tint is very, very pleasant sort of neutral/warm and not angry purple/blue at all. White output is single mode only. Three total modes: white, red, and blood track.

Optics for white are fairly tight and range is good for an AAx1. Blood track and red are much wider and suitable for close up.

Check this out, it's trippy. Get in a dark room and carefully inspect your skin with the blood track light. *Weird!*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaschko's_lines
Blaschko's Lines. You can also perhaps see them with black light.

Don't freak out!  *You are a human zebra!*


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah that aa is one of their "multi color" line, a little different. So far it doesn't look like they have a single aa version of the pro series.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 6, 2015)

Walmart shows a 2 AA pro model on their webpage and it supposingly puts out 325 lumens. It is cool looking, but there is no price listed.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 6, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Yeah that aa is one of their "multi color" line, a little different. So far it doesn't look like they have a single aa version of the pro series.



Well, I like my TRKR T125L AAx1 so much, time to buy more lights! It needs some Bushnell family members. 

The worthless local brick/mortars don't stock them so I didn't know until this thread.

Cool!


----------



## dc38 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice! I find the packaging scheme interesting and inversely familiar...


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 6, 2015)

I came to say the same as dc38. I wonder if these are the Budget Titans?? They look good. Has to be a SF related venture. Headed to Walmart later today and see.


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 6, 2015)

mikekoz said:


> Walmart shows a 2 AA pro model on their webpage and it supposingly puts out 325 lumens. It is cool looking, but there is no price listed.



Yeah , that's the 2xcr123's pro , bigger version than the single AAA I got . Good thing I got mine when I did BC I havnt seen them since , nor have I seen the 2x123's yet .


----------



## parnass (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw the 1AAA, 2AAA, and 2CR123A Bushnell lights at a Walmart today. The tail cap pushbutton reminded me of lights sold by 5.11 Tactical.

The blocky body style on these Bushnell lights looks neat, but the projections may be uncomfortable for pocket carry. It was good to see that they had forward clicky switches with momentary action.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 10, 2015)

C.M.S said:


> Yeah , that's the 2xcr123's pro , bigger version than the single AAA I got . Good thing I got mine when I did BC I havnt seen them since , nor have I seen the 2x123's yet .




After looking at it again, I am mistaken. The 325 lumen one I was looking at was the CR123 light. A Walmart near here actually had one, but I was disappointed that it took CR123's. I stopped using those a few years back! I do not think there IS a 2AA version.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 12, 2015)

My local WM had a bunch of "pro"models, all the way up to a 1000 lumen 8xAA. No single AAA to be found, which was my reason for going.


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 13, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> My local WM had a bunch of "pro"models, all the way up to a 1000 lumen 8xAA. No single AAA to be found, which was my reason for going.



If that 1000 lumen model looked like this one:






*That's not the "Pro" series*, but rather the "Rubicon" series. All of the "Pro" series I've seen have the same styling as the pictures earlier in the thread.... 

i.e. this is the 2x CR123A model:





I would imagine an 8xAA Pro would be a monster weight wise with all that extra aluminum :duh2:


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 14, 2015)

It may have been the rubicon, I was pressed for time and didn't carefully investigate.
On another note, I saw a Rayovac indestructible 1xAAA at Home Depot today.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 14, 2015)

Picked up the 2AAA for $19.99. Not bad!! It is a flood monster with very little throw, and built like a small tank. I am hoping they come out with a single and double AA model!


----------



## ericjohn (Mar 17, 2015)

I have the Pro 100L and I greatly enjoy it. In fact I am using it as my primary EDC light at this point because of the brightness, decent runtime and especially the sharp bezel for protection. I also have the TRKR 125L and TRKR225L and enjoy them except for their runtime.

There is also a 2 123A Pro model, but I eschew those type of flashlights, as their upkeep is too expensive and those said batteries are not readily available.

I would be OVERJOYED if a 2 AA Pro model was introduced and it would be all the better if it had a dizzy strobe feature.


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 18, 2015)

Based on my experience with the 50 lumen 1xAAA model, I picked up the 2x CR123A model... 

Won't run on my 3V rechargeable 123A's, & battery bay diameter is only 0.6703 inches (17.02 mm) so 17670's probably won't fit & 18650's are absolutely out of the question. 123A primaries slide in & out but little to no wiggle room.

Also, the lockout switch moves to easily to be of much use except in changing modes without pressing the switch.

Light has a noticeably cooler tint than the AAA model. Without batteries it weighs 5 grams more than my Mini-Maglite Pro LED does with Energizer Ultimate Lithium's installed.

Best (most disorienting) strobe I've seen in a light though! But I only have 2 real lights to compare the strobe against, Nitecore SRT7 & EC20.

Dimensions: 
head diameter = 1.220"
body diameter min = 0.862"
body diameter max = 0.982"
tail-cap diameter = 1.072"
overall length = 5.75"


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 19, 2015)

chaosdsm said:


> Based on my experience with the 50 lumen 1xAAA model, I picked up the 2x CR123A model...
> 
> Won't run on my 3V rechargeable 123A's, & battery bay diameter is only 0.6703 inches (17.02 mm) so 17670's probably won't fit & 18650's are absolutely out of the question. 123A primaries slide in & out but little to no wiggle room.
> 
> ...



Is the 2x123 still on the neutral white side or is it a pure "cool white" ? Love the tint on my 1xAAA , hope the 123 is atleast close in tint because I want to purchase the twin 123 also . And is the lens glass or plastic ?


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 19, 2015)

C.M.S said:


> Is the 2x123 still on the neutral white side or is it a pure "cool white" ? Love the tint on my 1xAAA , hope the 123 is atleast close in tint because I want to purchase the twin 123 also . And is the lens glass or plastic ?



Don't know what to call it exactly... it's even bluer than my SRT7 tint... and at night when shined against something white appears slightly purple to my eyes.

In both photos, the Bushnell Pro is on the left: In this first one it's compared to the SRT7(at somewhat reduced output) with the SRT7 appearing more green to my Galaxy S5 camera.





And vs the 1x AAA Bushnell Pro which looks yellow:





Lens is a cheap soft plastic that has already been scratched 

L to R: Bushnell Pro 2x CR123A, Bushnell Pro 1x AAA, Mini-Maglite Pro LED, Nitecore SRT7


----------



## C.M.S (Mar 19, 2015)

chaosdsm said:


> Don't know what to call it exactly... it's even bluer than my SRT7 tint...
> 
> In both photos, the Bushnell Pro is on the left: In this first one it's compared to the SRT7(at somewhat reduced output) with the SRT7 appearing more green to my Galaxy S5 camera.
> 
> ...



wonder if a smartphone screen protector cut in circles of course would do the trick somewhat .


----------



## chaosdsm (Apr 15, 2015)

An update for both of my Bushnell Pro flashlights:
1x AAA model - still impressed and batteries seem to last far longer than stated runtimes!!!

2x CR123A model - still not impressed - used every day at about 8 minutes per day since purchase, and high mode has seen a significant drop in lumen output starting around the end of week 2 / start of week 3. There's barely any output difference between high & low mode now.

But here's my real reason for the update:









The AAA package came with 4 280mAh LiFePO4 batteries, plus 2 dummy cells for use in multi-cell devices. 

Unfortunately, the RCR123's are protected, so they don't fit very well in the 2xCR123A model because the protection circuit (on the + side BTW) adds about 1.5mm overall length to each cell. I have to force the tailcap in & can only screw it down about 1 1/2 turns *BUT, the 2xCR123A light works with these rechargeables*!!!!!!!! Which means I just have to get me some unprotected LiFePO4 RCR123's & this will be a viable light that won't break the bank with new primaries every couple weeks 

Now on to the fun part... *the AAA model works with the LiFePO4 3.2V 10440's*   Of course that will mean a shorter lifespan on the LED  but WOW, what a difference :rock: 

I'll post some comparison shots later... if I can figure out how to enter manual mode in the cheap POS digi-cam I picked up after I had to sell my good camera's.


----------



## chaosdsm (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, camera doesn't have full manual capability, only ISO, OR Shutter Speed, OR Aperture  

So I set ISO to 800 & let the camera do the rest.

Shot in my kitchen with the camera & AAA Bushnell Pro set on a chair about 23 feet from the back door (+/- 3 inches)

First shot is with a fresh AAA Energizer Max from a brand new package - notice the bright reflection of my LED under-cabinet lighting off the refrigerator in the top left of the photo & the reflected illumination of the floor in the bottom right of the photo from the same light:





AAA Alkaline photo stats: ISO 800 - f/3.1 - 0.4s (1/2.5) shutter speed
10440 LiFePO4 photo stats: ISO 800 - f/3.1 - 0.1666s (1/6) shutter speed

And now same shot with freshly charged SoShine 280mAh LiFePO4 3.2V 10440 battery @ approximately 20 seconds after power on.





Fresh off the charger, one 280mAh 10440 powers for about 15 continuous minutes before noticeable dimming occurs.

I liked the color temp before (when running alkalines), but I REALLY like the color temp of the over-driven LED running a freshly charged 10440, and it's still 'warmer' than the 2xCR123A Bushnell Pro light.


----------



## snoofer (Apr 16, 2015)

Since this thread started, I have only seen this Bushnell light once.
Why I didn't buy it back then.....who knows? Since then I've been looking for the AAA ever since, but every Wal-Mart I've been to Never has it in stock.
I see the Headlamp and such, but never the AAA.
Has Anyone seen it in stock lately..?


----------



## chaosdsm (Apr 18, 2015)

All three are in stock in one Walmart supercenter about 20 miles away, but the 3 closest stores don't have any of the three models in stock.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 22, 2015)

I picked one up one day and took it back to the store the next day for a refund.For my taste its too pointed in body style for pocket carry.I have the AA125 W-R-BT,like it alot.


----------



## AVService (May 1, 2015)

I finally found one of these in a local Walmart and scooped it up.

Pretty nice little light but mean too!

In the parking lot it Jacked me and stole my car!

At least I can see in the dark now though!


----------



## flatline (May 3, 2015)

I saw the Bushnell AAA at Walmart and was dismayed to see how big it was. It's almost as big as my AA lights.

For comparison, my current favorite AAA light is the Rayus C01.

I have to admit, however, that it's nice to see a forward clicky on an AAA light.

--flatline


----------



## AVService (May 3, 2015)

flatline said:


> I saw the Bushnell AAA at Walmart and was dismayed to see how big it was. It's almost as big as my AA lights.
> 
> For comparison, my current favorite AAA light is the Rayus C01.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that?
It is almost exactly the same size as a Microstream but a little more Fat.
Not too many real choices in AAA with a real forward click switch!


----------



## dc38 (May 3, 2015)

I also agree that it is one of the chunkier aaa lights Ive handled. The semi constant output on an eneloop is nice though


----------

